# [SOLVED] DMA problem

## RestTaker

I have DVD-RW device, that can write DVD disks on 12x speed, but currently it burns on 4x, 'cause NO DMA enabled. BUT! DMA enabled! What to do? In my kernel RAID and LVM are disabled - may it be problem? Also there are udma4 enabled, and no better can be enabled, but device can handle UltraDMA-133...

My BIOS works with AHCI controller with the same settings in kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> lscpi
> 
> 01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (ASUS 8211 (ITE IT8212 ATA RAID Controller)) (rev 11)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm /dev/hdb
> 
> /dev/hdb:
> 
>  IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -I /dev/hdb
> 
> /dev/hdb:
> 
> ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a10 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> scsidev: 'ATAPI'
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-hardened root=/dev/sda5 libata.atapi_enabled=1 ide0=dma
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> less /var/log/messages
> 
> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> 
> hdb: ASUS DRW-1608P3S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> ...

 Last edited by RestTaker on Fri Jan 26, 2007 10:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sonicbhoc

I think you are using the wrong ATA drivers, that set looks unmaintained. There should be more advanced ATA driver options (look for Serial ATA or Super ATA, I can't remember which) in the kernel.

----------

## RestTaker

I use:

 *Quote:*   

> Intel PIIXn chipsets support

 

'cause

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

maybe it needs:

 *Quote:*   

> IT821X IDE support

 

----------

## RestTaker

That my ATA configuration in kernel

 *Quote:*   

> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
> 
>  <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support
> 
>  <*> Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 
> ...

 

----------

## RestTaker

OO! I have this:

 *Quote:*   

> Silicon Image chipset support
> 
> This driver adds PIO/(U)DMA support for the SI CMD680 and SII3112 (Serial ATA) chips.
> 
> 

 

Yeh! I have Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support card  :Smile: 

And also from help (that lspci show for my DVD-RW):

 *Quote:*   

> IT821X IDE support
> 
> This driver adds support for the ITE 8211 IDE controller and the IT 8212 IDE RAID controller in both RAID and pass-through mode.

 

But when I compiled that driver - my system don't boot  :Sad: 

----------

## RestTaker

I see that all settings don't help  :Sad: 

----------

## rmh3093

make sure generic ide support is disabled in your kernel and then boot with this kernel cmdline option 'libata.atapi_enabled=1'

----------

## RestTaker

I have IDE hard drive and ATAPI cd-rom on one loop (wire). HDD on Master and CDROM on Slave  :Sad:  - I think that's reason... tomorrow I'll change it  :Smile: 

----------

## RestTaker

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> make sure generic ide support is disabled in your kernel and then boot with this kernel cmdline option 'libata.atapi_enabled=1'

 

generic support disabled by default  :Smile:  libata.atapi_enabled=1 don't change anything  :Sad: 

----------

## RestTaker

no, anything don't help  :Sad: 

----------

## RestTaker

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   2824 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1411.67 MB/sec
> ...

 

It's only 3x for DVD disk in read  :Sad:  but it can read that disk with 8x  :Sad: 

----------

## RestTaker

It seems my drive problem... need it repair in service center  :Razz: 

----------

## RestTaker

Ok. I solved this. In my motherboard my DVD-RW device was connected on southbride ACH7 with SATA2 hard drive. And also in BIOS settings I set up AHCI mode for southbrige ACH7. So -> may be there are some conflicts and SATA killing any IDE in southbrige, 'cause use AHCI mode. So, my motherboard contain yet another IDE controller. And I turning on my DVD-RW in this controller, rather than southbrige, so on southbrige only SATA available and IDE controls with another chipset (system). And DMA is working now  :Smile:  I'm glad  :Smile: 

----------

## Element Dave

 *AlannY wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a10 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> ...

 

Replace "ATAPI" with "ATA" in your above command, and you shouldn't see that DMA warning.  AFAIK, the correct way to specify your device is to use the familiar notation /dev/burner; i.e., the same name that you would use to mount the device.

----------

